# Visit visa got rejected due to security reason-uae



## Seth0077 (Jul 29, 2016)

Dear Friends,

SUB: VISIT VISA GOT REJECTED DUE TO SECURITY REASON-UAE

My problem is, I applied for my son and wife visit visa for 3 Months (Long Terms) from Sharjah, UAE.

I Got my SON Visa, but unfortunately my wife Visa got rejected due to security reason. 

She is having brand new passport and visiting first time to abroad.

Do i need to wait and re apply again?Do i need to meet lawyers?

I don't know hoe to get rid from this issues. Please help me....!

/snip/

Thanks.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You need to try and find out what the issue is. Call immigration and see if they will tell you. People have had visas rejected as they share the same name as people on a 'watch list'. Could be a simple reason for a red flag.


----------



## bilbafta (May 10, 2015)

Hi,

Hope you are well.
Did you manage to get visa for your wife? 
I am facing a similar issue and would like to know, what you did.

Regards



Seth0077 said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> SUB: VISIT VISA GOT REJECTED DUE TO SECURITY REASON-UAE
> 
> ...


----------

